# is it nessasarry to drink lots of water in 2ww?



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

As I haven't been told to by my doctor. I know all the women on here say that you should. Does it make any difference to the outcome BFP or BFN? 
I know it's a bit of a silly question as everyone seems to be drinking gallons of the stuff, but I don't feel thirsty at all and only have a few drinks of juice and a decafinated coffe in the morn, do you think that this is bad for me, and that I should start drinking the water straight away? I'm going to have a glass now as I'm thinking about it.
I'm on day 8 now and this waiting seems to be going on for sooooo long.
Put the xmas decorations up yesterday to try and take my mind off things, but that didn't do it for long and I kept crying at all the xmas songs especially " all I want for xmas is you Miria Carey " while rubbing my belly......I know sad arn't I..... 
Good Luck to everyone else on the 2ww. Lets hope we all have a great Xmas prezie this year.....    
Luv Sunny.xx


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi sunny, I think the water is partly to prevent OHSS... I was told to drink at least 2 litres a day today after e\c as I have been on 8 amps of stims daily..the max. and although I got 15 eggs and they don't worry until you get 20 or more, it is still a risk.
Not sure if it helps achieve a bfp, not sure how it can? I tend to drink alot of squash which is nearly as good. Hot Ribena is nice.
We are meant to drink at least 1.5 litres a day for healthy living anyway.
Hope you get your bfp  
The 2ww seems like A LIFE TIME doesn't it!!
Susy


----------



## meneilson (Jan 5, 2005)

Hiya

I dribk loads of water anyway sp I really havn't found this a problem but I have missed my full caffine diet coke and especially the ones that have vodka in.  I think I have read that they reccommend that you drink plenty of water to help reduce the bloating you can feel and as already said I can not see that this will alter the result.

Hope this helps

Truck loads of luck to you

xxx

PS I am also on the 2ww (due to test on Friday and I think I have gained three stone and aged twenty years i'm sure it can't be good for you!!

xxxx

Heres a bit more baby dust for you

xx


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for replying. I'm trying to drink lots of water but I keep forgetting .
Good Luck for you on Friday let us know the results.  . I'm going to do a test on Saterday. I already did one on day 10 but got a BFN. So I really hope that it was just because I tested too early.. .

I;ll be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. take care. hope to hear the good news soon.
luv Sunny.xx


----------

